# Scroll saw v Jigsaw



## MIGNAL (2 Apr 2007)

I cut quite a bit of Birch ply, sometimes using internal cuts and have previously used a Bosch jigsaw and finished off with files and rasps. My question relates to the speed at which a decent scrollsaw will cut 18mm Birch ply. I suspect the jigsaw would be much quicker but have absolutely no experience of cutting wood with the scrollsaw. The tightest cut I will need to make is probably the circumference of a 1 p piece but the vast majority of cuts will be long slow curves. Your thoughts or suggestions will be gratefully received.


----------



## BobD (2 Apr 2007)

Most scroll saws shouldn't have any trouble cutting one thickness of 18mm ply (a little less than 3/4" by my rough estimate). Two thicknesses would give it more trouble, though a high end scroll saw will still work.

I can see a few advantages to useing the scroll saw over a jig saw (Here in the states we call them saber saws, so forgive me if I slip from one term to another).

1. The scroll saw will produce a smoother cut. Most saber saws I've used really butcher the wood around the cut, unless you are using a fine blade, which just takes longer. Scroll saws, especially if they are equipped with a reverse-tooth blade, will require almost no sanding. I sand up to 220-grit before cutting, and then just go over the piece with 300-grit before applying a finish after cutting. The only real sanding required is if you get off your lines or flub a curve.

2. The scroll saw with a little practice, will give you more control on delicate cuts and curves. It isn't good for a long, straight cut, but smooth curves will work with a bit of practice.

3. The scroll saw requires smaller blade-entry-holes. I'm not sure if that is a prime consideration, but it is still an advantage to the scroll saw.

4. A scroll saw with a spriral blade will cut in any direction. 

Now if you are cutting something large, the scroll saw is limited by the size of the table and that throat. That is definately something to keep in mind

Best Regards,
Bob Duncan
Technical Editor
Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

Hi Mignal,

Having been a carpenter/joiner for 30 years of my life I've used a Bosch industrial jigsaw extensively and what a great tool and time saver it is. 
With the right blade for the material you can achieve extremely accurate cutting with a good quality jigsaw.
However, knowing how well a decent scroll saw with, for example, an FD-SR 9 blade cuts 18mm Birch ply, there is no competition in my mind as the finish is far superior to the jigsaw.
You can also put the files and rasps away as you won't need them !

As long as the workpiece is smaller than the throat of your scroll saw, I'd opt to use the scroll saw every time. If it's longer, you don't have a choice anyway LOL.


----------



## MIGNAL (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My thought that a decent scroll saw would cut cleaner than a jigsaw, has been confirmed. My main worry was how fast/slow it would cut in comparison to the jigsaw fitted with a scroll saw blade, especially in thicker material such as 18mm Birch ply. It does not have to cut as quick as the jigsaw but providing it isn't painfully slow then the scroll saw appears to me to be the nicer machine to use. It will also be used to cut thinner material which I see as being a bonus.
Is the Dewalt available in the UK?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Apr 2007)

Mignal....I think you'll be pleasantly surprised just how quick 18mm birch ply cuts on a scroll saw providing you use the right blade. I quoted the Flying Dutchman FD-SR 9 blade because it's a fast cutting fairly heavy blade with reverse bottom teeth. These are superb blades and the finished cut won't need any cleaning up.

The DeWalt 788 is no longer available new in this country but second-hand ones do crop up from time to time.
I'm on the look out for another 788 purely for spares in the future although mine is a 110 volt Canadian 'Type 1' model which is the original.

It's a shame that when the DeWalt came out in this country, scrolling wasn't so popular as it is now. I say shame because I'm sure if many scrollers got to use a DeWalt 788 they'd fall in love with it like I did.
Out of all the saws I've used, nothing beats my yellow beauty LOL.


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Apr 2007)

Yep. Pity about the Dewalt not being available especially as it seems to have some nice features. The 20 inch capacity would be an advantage but I could make do with an 18 inch. I would normally fire off an angry E-mail to Dewalt UK but they only give a snailmail address. The large Axminster has the capacity but no speed change - a feature that would be useful for me. It's probably going to be the mid priced 18 inch Axminster.


----------

